# Prokofiev's opus 4



## Pantheon

An opus very few people seem to know, at least in my entourage. For me it's one of Prokofiev's best for piano, especially the final piece Suggestion Diabolique. What do you think ?


----------



## CBD

Interesting. In my experience, Suggestion Diabolique is one of Prokofiev's most famous pieces.


----------



## hreichgott

Diabolical Suggestion may not be a household name like Peter and the Wolf but I've definitely heard it performed multiple times, seen it on rep lists for exams/competitions, and it's one of the first piano solo pieces by Prokofiev that I could list after the sonatas, Visions fugitives and toccata.

It's a great piece. Glad you are enjoying it 

The rest of Op 4, now, no idea if I've ever heard it.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I like some of those non-sonata early piano works, especially the Toccata and the five Sarcasms.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Well, Suggestion diabolique is perhaps the finest piano solo piece written by Prokofiev, which i can listen to it enjoying... not a big fond of his piano solo music, except the notable transcriptions of his own operas and ballets, i.e. March from The Love for Three Oranges or Waltz from Cinderella!


----------



## Cosmos

I didn't even realize that Diabolique was part of a set :lol:

But if we're talking rare Prokofiev, I think that is Op. 2 Etudes are splendid


----------

